# Solved: images don't display properly in IE7



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

hi,

if you go to http://www.christinebec.com/About CB/selected_editorials.htm to view the larger images, I tested it out in Firefox and it displays properly but in IE7 the larger images overlap and don't display properly.

This is the doctype I used:
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">

The css & html I used are:
div.float {float: left; width: 125px; padding: 10px; margin: 45px;}
div.floatLarge {float: left; width: 125px; padding: 0 25px 0 25px; margin: 85px;}

</img>

</img>

any help will be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks identical to me in both browsers.

I wouldn't recommend using spaces in filenames though...


----------

